# Driving mode after turning off car and turning back on.



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

I've been trying to figure out if the issue i'm having is working as intended or not.

Basically I set up a "Custom" driving mode that will drive in "Eco" but leave climate and such up to defaults. Probably a minimal MPG increase but i'm seeing how it does.

Anyway - here is the issue. If I put it on custom or even eco when i turn back on the car the driving mode selector will still be over the previous setting but the "mode" indicator in the dash will just show D. I have to re-select the already selected setting to get into the intended driving mode.

I feel like if its going to default to D, the selector should default to "normal".


----------



## Volkshouse (Jan 17, 2018)

mikep7779 said:


> I've been trying to figure out if the issue i'm having is working as intended or not.
> 
> Basically I set up a "Custom" driving mode that will drive in "Eco" but leave climate and such up to defaults. Probably a minimal MPG increase but i'm seeing how it does.
> 
> ...


Hey I noticed this on mine as well. The dash will say D after a restart but the "MODE" will still be locked in on the old one from the previous start. I even noticed in the top left hand of the infotainment system it also says whatever the "Mode" setting is set to. It appears only the dash screen is displaying the "D". 

I am not actually sure what drive mode the vehicle is in or what to believe at this point. I generally do what you said and just click again on the already chosen mode.


----------



## macrlz9 (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm having the same issue and checked out another SEL Premium with 4Motion at the dealer and it behaves the same way. According to the manual, this may be expected behavior but I'm wondering which settings are reverting to normal and which are staying in Eco... Seems strange to me that I can't just set the mode I want and leave it, having to change it every time I start the car is silly.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I think there is a bug when you previously where in E and start the car: console says E, but the dash says D. Not sure which is actually active.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

When I set the car in ECO then turn the car off, then on again, it will show ECO in the radio screen but D on the screen behind the steering wheel. (Also happens if the car was in SPORT before shutting it off except it will show sport on the radio)

In this case the transmission does not behave like it is in ECO, it behaves like it is in NORMAL(D).

Every time I start the car i flick the 4motion control knob into snow and then back to normal. This sets the transmission back to whatever you had it in the last time you were in the car. This also works if the last mode you had it set to was SPORT as well, it will put it back to SPORT. (So it will show S or ECO on the screen behind the steering wheel instead of D)


----------



## ebg_51 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Push the Button on the knob for drive mode*



mikep7779 said:


> I've been trying to figure out if the issue i'm having is working as intended or not.
> 
> Basically I set up a "Custom" driving mode that will drive in "Eco" but leave climate and such up to defaults. Probably a minimal MPG increase but i'm seeing how it does.
> 
> ...


This will give you an additional program feature (snow, normal, sport, eco). Select and save. That may work


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

My 2019 SEL Premium is doing this too. I’ve just been choosing the driving mode again to get the dash to update. Of course now I wonder what driving mode is actually active. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Mine does this too.

My theory is that Vw probably resets driving modes for two reasons:

Wear and tear on the drivetrain - from driving in awd all the time can wear out the handles equipment?

Fuel economy. - every .1 mpg helps. Again, revert back to baseline for baseline fuel economy. Much in the way they make you turn off the auto start every time you get in the car if you dont want to use it.


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

Yeah, but the main problem is the mismatch. Which mode is the car actually in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Chris_GTI said:


> Yeah, but the main problem is the mismatch. Which mode is the car actually in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On restart the drivetrain always reverts to “drive”, but everything else will be in the previously selected mode. All VWs and Audis do this.


----------

